# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box / Miracle Key V2.3 is Ready (26/09/2016) Asus raw Flasher

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 2.3 (26th Sep 2016)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 2.3 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon 2.3 Highlights*  *Added  
Asus Raw Flasher
-Direct Flash Raw Files
-Ability to Select Partitions Without flashing full rom
-Imei Repair(Qcom)
-Read/Write Qcn
-Read/Write/Reset Security  
Added  
Spd Imei Repair
-Possibilty to Repair 4 Imeis
-Note : This Method is beta so Test and post result  
Samsung Android  
Fixed Direct Unlock and added Imei Repair for 
GT-I8160
GT-I8190
GT-I8190L
GT-I8190M
GT-I9070
GT-I9070P
GT-S7710*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

